# Welches Netzteil für GTX280??



## RomeoJ (30. Juni 2008)

*Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mal eine Frage, und zwar besitze ich momentan noch dieses Netzteil:

*Seasonic M12-700 Ultra-Silent Netzteil

*und stelle mit bedauern fest das sie gar kein 6+2 Anschluss hat...

Gibt es da irgentwelche Adapter zu kaufen oder liegen die bei der GTX 280 bei??

bei der XFX liegen die nicht mit bei so wie ich gelesen habe.

Ich habe mir die Zotac GTX280 AMP! bestellt...liegt der Adapter dort mit bei, weiss das einer ??


Oder brauche ich jetzt ein neues Netzteil..??

Ich bedanke mich für Eure Hilfe..


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Solele...da mir ja keiner geholfen hat, habe ich mir selber geholfen...

Ne, Spass bei Seite, ich habe natürlich heute ein neues Netzteil bestellt.

Welches verrate ich erst wenn es da ist...*fg*

Und Provisorisch habe ich mir eben gerade ein 2+6Pin Adapter gebastelt.

Und für alle die das auch haben, das der GraKa Hersteller kein Adapter bei gelegt hat, hier die Lösung:

Und zwar sind die letzten pole ja nur Masse...somit sind auf dem 8pin Stromanschluss...3x Strom und 5x  Masse...


Dann nimm man sich ein Adapter, also Standartadapter auf 6Pin und zerstückelt den...

Dann klebt man den 2 `ten Strom zu Masse udn fertig hat man ein 6+2 Pin Adapter...

Anbei sind paar Bilder wie das dann aussieht...ist nur zur Überbrückung...

Nunja, also FAZIT. 2 x 6pin Standart udn den Adapter von IDE"HD" Strom zu 6Pin Adapter auf 2 Pin zerstückeln und anschliessend beide Kabel zu Masse verbinden...FERTIG...

Als Notlösung machbar...aber Optik...ne, geht gar nicht...

Wenn Fragen, ruhig stellen...

Bilder vielleicht jetzt richtig...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke aber...der jenige weiss schon wen..


----------



## Dr.House (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Welches NT hast du bestellt ?


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Moin erstmal, 

Ich habe dieses Hier bestellt : KLICK.MICH


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

schön erstmal panzertape drum gemacht!?

hier mein freund ich habe auch 2 seasonics (1x m12 500w und 1x m12 700w) und bei beiden liegt nen stromanschluss 8pin bei -.- wenn nicht hättest doch einfach ma ne mail geschrieben @ seasonic!


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Ja das ist richtig, ei 8pin liegt bei aber das ist der für die DualCPU Spannug am Mainboard...

Leider passt der nicht an der GraKa..habe ich auch schon getested..

Und das gute alte Panzertape tud sich in allen Lagen gut.. 

Aber danke für deinn Angebot..


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Hast du dir wirklich ein 900W Netzteil bestellt? Wieviele GTX 280 willst du dir denn holen 2 oder 3?

MFG


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

also eigentlich NUR eine weil kein nivida board drin aber wer weiß ob er sich da ni schon wieder nen 790i bestellt hat


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

hehe...abwarten...mal schauen ob der X58 dann beides kann...CF wie SLI...

aber 900W sollte reichen für die Zukunft...

@Rain_in_may84

....und wen die Preise weiter so Fallen, und die Treiber endlich optimiert sind...wieso nicht wieder SLI..


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Selbst für SLI ist das NT sehr überdimensioniert. Zudem wird sich dein Stromverbrauch im Windowsbetrieb durch dein überdimensioniertes Netzteil ziemlich erhöhen 

Zumal du jetzt einen haufen Kohle für das NT hinblätterst. In meinen Augen wäre es sinnvoller jetzt ein 400-450 W NT zu holen und später dann ein neues NT, weil das Tagan gehört jetzt schon wieder zum alten Eisen (ist ATX ein ATX 12V2.2 NT es gibt aber schon jetzt ATX 12V2.3 NTs) und in 1 - 2 Jahren gibts wesentlich bessere und effizientere Netzteile (dank Energy Star 5.0).
Zumal wer weiß ob es in 1 -2 Jahren nicht neue Stecker geben wird, die dann NTs mit ATX 2.2 nicht haben werden.



RomeoJ schrieb:


> @Rain_in_may84
> 
> ....und wen die Preise weiter so Fallen, und die Treiber endlich optimiert sind...wieso nicht wieder SLI..



Es geht hier nicht so sehr um die Treiber sondern eher um die Kopplung der beiden Chips und so lange sich da nichts tut wirds immer so ne Grütze sein wie sie jetzt ist. Zumal es immer besser ist eine ganz neue stärkere Graka zu holen als eine 2. für SLI. Zumal du da auf ein "tolles" und teures NForce Board verzichten könntest  

MFG


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Selbst für SLI ist das NT sehr überdimensioniert. Zudem wird sich dein Stromverbrauch im Windowsbetrieb durch dein überdimensioniertes Netzteil ziemlich erhöhen



..Nunja das ist mir egal, sorry wegen der Umwelt und Energieverschwendung. Aber mein PC läuft ja nicht 24Std am Tag..

Und für die Zeit wo er läuft, denke ich, merk ich ken unterschied vom Verbrauch.



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Zumal du jetzt einen haufen Kohle für das NT hinblätterst. In meinen Augen wäre es sinnvoller jetzt ein 400-450 W NT zu holen und später dann ein neues NT, weil das Tagan gehört jetzt schon wieder zum alten Eisen (ist ATX ein ATX 12V2.2 NT es gibt aber schon jetzt ATX 12V2.3 NTs) und in 1 - 2 Jahren gibts wesentlich bessere und effizientere Netzteile (dank Energy Star 5.0).
> Zumal wer weiß ob es in 1 -2 Jahren nicht neue Stecker geben wird, die dann NTs mit ATX 2.2 nicht haben werden.



...jepp das ist aber egal bei welcher Harwdare man das macht mit dem Warten auf neueres...

sobald man was kauft ist es schon veraltet...deshalb, nehme ich das Netzteil weil es gut und günstig ist.

Und wer weiss was in 1-2Jahren ist, dann habe ich vielleicht gar kein PC mehr oder komplet andere Hardware...wer weiss das schon..




Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht so sehr um die Treiber sondern eher um die Kopplung der beiden Chips und so lange sich da nichts tut wirds immer so ne Grütze sein wie sie jetzt ist. Zumal es immer besser ist eine ganz neue stärkere Graka zu holen als eine 2. für SLI. Zumal du da auf ein "tolles" und teures NForce Board verzichten könntest
> 
> MFG



aha...das mir schon bewusst, das eine STARKE GraKa immer besser ist wie 2..habe ich selber am eigenen leid mitmachen müssen... 

Kopplungsprobleme...ohkai, wieder was gelernt..dann bin ja mal gespannt ob das noch gut geht bei den ganzen X2 und SLI GraKa...


EDIT://

Auserdem ist der Drang zum wenigen Verbrauch von guter Hardware grundsätzlich überbewertet *fg*


----------



## Dr.House (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

@ Rain in May

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig,wie du auf NT-Disskusionen einsteigst. 

Wie ich schon öfters sagte . Immer mehr als zuwenig 

Muss ich mich wiederholen. Mein 450 Watt BeQuiet hat mehr verbraucht als mein jetziges Corsair 750 Watt. (30 WAtt mehr unter Last). He he.

@ RomeoJ

Ich mag  die PipeRock-Serie irgendwie nicht wegen der bunten Farben(bißl Schw***), aber die Leistung stimmt allemal.  Gab es nicht 1000 Watt davon ? He he.

Die GTX 280 reißt den Boden wohl.Kannst du bitte Stromverbrauch für "Rain in May" ermitteln. Tippe auf 400-420 Watt


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Okay war ja nur ein Vorschlag, ist ja nicht mein Geld.
Aber in einnem Punkt irrst du dich: der Unterschied zwischen einen 400 und einen 900 NT dürfte mit einer Graka im Windows Betrieb zwischen 20 und 30 Watt liegen 

MFG

Edit:


Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Rain in May
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig,wie du auf NT-Disskusionen einsteigst.



Ich meins ja nur gut und will helfen 



Dr.House schrieb:


> Wie ich schon öfters sagte . Immer mehr als zuwenig


Jop, habe ich Früher auch gedacht, dann bin ich aber von einen 650 W Infiniti auf ein 385 W NT umgestiegen. Ich hab jetzt immer noch genügend Reserven und der Verbrauch ist in allen Bereichen zurückgegangen. Du siehst manchmal ist weniger auch mehr. Klar kommt es immer auf die Konfig an 
Aber ein 900W NT für erstemal eine Graka ist der Overkill und das NT wird wahrscheinlich nicht mal zu 35% ausgelastet werden (unter Vollast und ohne OC natürlich).



Dr.House schrieb:


> Die GTX 280 reißt den Boden wohl.Kannst du bitte Stromverbrauch für "Rain in May" ermitteln. Tippe auf 400-420 Watt


 
Würde mich auch interessieren v.A. mit Graka OC, wäre auf jeden Fall mal cool.


----------



## Dr.House (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

In der Theorie. Und wenn schon. Ist ja net viel und sein PC läuft ja nicht als Server 24/7. Dann geht es.

Stromverbrauch bitte messen RomeoJ !


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch bitte messen RomeoJ !



Und in Watt-Sammel-Thread posten!


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

hm man kann ja sein system auch so auslegen das es im IDEL betreib alles RUNTER taktet! dann verbraucht man EH weniger!

auserdem ist es meist so eh geringer die last auf dem NT um so höher der wirkungsgrad und umso geringen die verlustleistung


----------



## DanielX (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Ja das mit dem runter Takten ist möglich, z.B. Rivatuner kann erkennen wen eine 3D-Anwendung gestartet wird und dann die Karte hoch takten.

Das ganze wollte ich auch für mein Board sprich CPU&RAM machen, nur da ich dafür Ntune benutzen muss Aufgrund meines 680i Chipsatzes geht da leider nichs. (drecks Ntune) 

Musst mal sehen was du für Software für dein Board benutzen kannst, dann z.B ein Low-Profil und ein High-Profil machen und je nach bedarf switchen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*



Dr.House schrieb:


> In der Theorie.



Das hat nix mehr mit Theorie zu tun es ist einfach so, dass ein NT unter 20% Last einen grotten Wirkungsgrad hat. Habe ein Corsair HX 620 gegen ein Xilence 350 W getestet und bei unterlast hatte das Xilence einen viel besseren Verbrauch als das HX und auch als das Infiniti (trotz das die beiden 80+ haben).  Das Xilence kam auf 39 W und das Corsair kam auf 51 W, mit meinen 385 W NT bin ich sogar auf 34 W gekommen. 
Bei Belastung von über 20% liegen aber die beiden (großen) Markengeräte wieder ein gutes Stück vor dem Xilence (wie zu erwarten war).
Die richtige Auslastung ist das Zauberwort  und die muss man mit einen 900W NT erstemal erreichen.

MFG


----------



## troppa (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> ..Nunja das ist mir egal, sorry wegen der Umwelt und Energieverschwendung. Aber mein PC läuft ja nicht 24Std am Tag..
> 
> Und für die Zeit wo er läuft, denke ich, merk ich ken unterschied vom Verbrauch.


Lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach! Ein paar Euro mehr in der Tasche schadet wohl nie.



RomeoJ schrieb:


> aha...das mir schon bewusst, das eine STARKE GraKa immer besser ist wie 2..habe ich selber am eigenen leid mitmachen müssen...
> 
> Kopplungsprobleme...ohkai, wieder was gelernt..dann bin ja mal gespannt ob das noch gut geht bei den ganzen X2 und SLI GraKa...



Ich dachte du hättes das mitgemacht, ich sag nur Auslastungsprobs, Treiber, Mikroruckeln... Die üblichen SLI/CF Probs...



RomeoJ schrieb:


> EDIT://
> 
> Auserdem ist der Drang zum wenigen Verbrauch von guter Hardware grundsätzlich überbewertet *fg*



Wohl ehr nicht. 240W+ bei Volllast! Eine meiner 8800 Ultras braucht 175W und dass find ich schon ne ganze Menge! Ne HD 4870 braucht 160W und hat mehr MFlops als die GTX 280 mit weniger Transistoren, dass sollte zu denken geben!

@Topic: 900W sind übertrieben. Damit kannste en Triple SLI mit den GTX 280 AMP!s machen. Will mir zwar auch ein 850W NT holen aber das neue Enermax Revolution mit ATX 2.3 und ner 80+ Silber-Zertifizierung, so könnt ich noch ne 3te Asus 8800 Ultra verbauen und hätte noch Platz nach oben. Angesichts der Hitze im Case und den aktuellen Preisen seh ich aber momentan allerdings davon ab. Vlt mit ner WaKü. So ne 900€ WaKü wäre was Feines... 

EDIT: Brauche Sponsor


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

Mahlzeit,

Nunja..es gab ein 1100Watt von Targan, aber das kosted gleich 50 Steine mehr wie das 900Watt..

Ich habe es eben mal bissel Stärker und das mit den bunten Lichter, malschauen wie Schw*** das aussieht..hatte ich noch nie.

Wie messe ich denn den Stromverbrauch der GraKa...??

kein Plan, noch nie gemacht...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Wie messe ich denn den Stromverbrauch der GraKa...??
> 
> kein Plan, noch nie gemacht...



Das sehr dürfte schwer werden, weil du da am ATX Stecker (bzw. an den Leiterbahnen die den PCIe Steckplatz mit Strom versorgen) und an den 2 PCIe Steckern die Leistung abgreifen müsstest.

Einfacher ist es mit einen ganz normalen Wattmeter (für ca. 10€ im Handel) die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamten PCs zu messen. Und dann nur die Grafikkarte übertakten tust und gucken wie es sich auf den Verbrauch auswirkt 
Und dann natürlich auch die Leistungsaufnahme mit vollen OC (Mainboard, CPU) messen 

MFG


----------



## k4m1k42e (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für GTX280??*

_



			Wie messe ich denn den Stromverbrauch der GraKa...??
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_    Messe einfach den Verbrauch des gesamten Systems mit einem Wattmeter:
1. PCI Graka: 
-> Im Idlebetrieb unter Windows

2. GTX280: 
                      -> Im Idlebetrieb unter Windows
-> Unter Vollastbedingungen im 3D Mark 06

Anhand diesen Messungen kannst du sagen wieviel deine Graka benötigt:
-> In Windows und welche Spitzenleistungsaufnahme du erreichst <-
Die PCI Graka ist hierbei vernachlässigbar.


----------

